# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algae killers?



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

I read that Simazine (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
"Algae-Destroyer") can be used to kill Beard algae. Is is safe for plants? I was under the inpression that any agaecide would be bad for plants. I've been working on getting rid of what I think is Beard algae but not sure. It is green but some looks black. It grows on about everything, plants,wood,gravel, and even the glass now. I'm trying to get my water right, and I seem to have slowed it's spread but can't seem to kickm it. Plants are growing well now that I've gotten the water closer to correct, so I'm on the right track.

3 wpg
phosph .1
nitrate 10
kh 5
gh 9
ph about 6.2-6.4
2 diy co2 bottles into canister
Dosing with entire Flourish line accept phosphurus, since I just corrected a very high phosphate level (which I'm sure was part of the algae cause).


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

I read that Simazine (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
"Algae-Destroyer") can be used to kill Beard algae. Is is safe for plants? I was under the inpression that any agaecide would be bad for plants. I've been working on getting rid of what I think is Beard algae but not sure. It is green but some looks black. It grows on about everything, plants,wood,gravel, and even the glass now. I'm trying to get my water right, and I seem to have slowed it's spread but can't seem to kickm it. Plants are growing well now that I've gotten the water closer to correct, so I'm on the right track.

3 wpg
phosph .1
nitrate 10
kh 5
gh 9
ph about 6.2-6.4
2 diy co2 bottles into canister
Dosing with entire Flourish line accept phosphurus, since I just corrected a very high phosphate level (which I'm sure was part of the algae cause).


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't think I would use it in a tank with plants I cared about. I was given a bottle of Algae Destroyer with a tank I purchased, and it says not to use the product with plants somewhere in the fine print. AP also makes a product called Algae Fix, which doesn't seem to hurt the plants but didn't seem to bother the algae at all either (at least in my limited experience with it).

Dave


----------



## wetmanNY (Feb 1, 2003)

Simazine and polyquat are the two "algae-destroying" chemicals most used-- in cooling towers and public swimming pools.

Are the www.skepticalaquarist.com notes in the "Algae" folder useful? And have you read Neil frank's article on simazine? at http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/simazine.html

[This message was edited by wetmanNY on Mon June 09 2003 at 11:06 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Why are you sure that the algae was due to the high PO4 problem?

I have high PO4, about 10x what you have and I've had this amount for many years. I don't have algae. If high PO4 causes algae, where is mine?

I use CO2, NO3 etc and have had a similar KH/GH etc. No algae. 

I think a good deal of the issue has to do with your CO2.

If you are thinking about using algicides, the two biggest issues are NO3 and CO2. 

You take care of those well, consistently for awhile and there's should not be an algae problem. By adding KNO3, you'll also add the K, so now you have N, K, CO2, all that's left is PO4 and traces. 

But you need to go back and work on getting that DIY CO2 working right. 

Double check the pH/KH, check it at night before the lights go off. change the brew bottle often, 7-10 days etc. 

Get a good narrow range pH test kit.
Change your water weekly, around 50% add back fresh nutrients right afterwards.

Get rid of the algae you now have by trimming the plants or rubbing off the algae,

Add some herbivores, SAE's, otto cats, Shrimps etc.

Maintaining the CO2 level w/DIY is going to be the biggest issue for you.

Adding an algicide solves none of the real problem, poorly growing plants. Algicides don't grow plants. Plant get algae when they grow slowly or not at all.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

To be honest, I really don't know why I have algae. 
I've read about high phosphates and I'm sure my CO2 level is all over the place. For awhile I had no readable nitrate. I guess the algae could have been caused by a half dozen things. And some day I hope to figure it out. But for now I'll continue to pull my hair out.







*HELP!*


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

hey VanGrow, where's your VanGo?? ;-)


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Carson:
> To be honest, I really don't know why I have algae.
> ...


nitrates of 0 can cause it too. but you're right, a dozen things can cause it







just work at the stuff for now, and try to get your fertilizing regime taken care of... dose normally, dose correctly... keep working at the algae. it'll be a slow fix, but you will eventually win. if you keep overcompensating for stuff, it'll never go away.


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

Any suggestion were to start on dosing and doses??


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

honestly after i got algae growing like mad... it actually took time for it to go away. it grows fast and dies slow







basically... i'm using the flourish line so i just dosed according to the bottle to start off (3 times a day, MWF). since i have slightly higher lights than the measurements were meant for, i knew i would have to up the dose a little bit, but at least stuff would be in the right ratios, just not the right quantity. i used the test kits each weekend to see how high/low my nutrients were and i changed my schedule accordingly. at the very least do a water change every other weekend to keep excess nutrients from building up. each weekend is better if you can manage it. the bottom line is each tank is different... i just started dosing a little low on purpose (i also didn't want to add a ton of excess nutrients into the tank causing more algae) and i measured and altered, measured and altered. it probably took a month before it was gone. just have patience and you'll be ok.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Carson:
> Any suggestion were to start on dosing and doses??


If you don't want to get into mixing your own just yet, a good place to start, or at least what worked for me was using the Flourish line as directed. I also used TMG along with Flourish but the results were good, algae stopped growing and the rest was just a matter of cleaning what was there using a little H2O2 and a good cleanup crew. Now that I have upgraded to bottled CO2 things are even better, only get a tiny little bit of thread algae which is easy to remove. Phosphates ended up being just as important as everything else for me, I too thought that phosphates were bad, instead they ended up being the key factor in my tank. I guess it's just a matter of any one element missing, algae takes over as the plants start to slow down. Most of my initial learning about this was looking through the archives at past posts, in particular those from Tom, only wish I had listened to him earlier









Giancarlo Podio


----------

